# Ranking?



## Auvic (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm currently studying under a branch of the Kenshin Internation school of karate, and am learning the traditional variant of the Shorin-Ryu style of Karate.

But my question is this:
This past week, I received the rank of Shodan-Ho, which for us is a black belt with a white stripe across the middle. With the aid of a couple people that can read Mandarin / guess at Kanji, we tried to translate what was on the certificate.

The certificate essentially gave me the rank of 'black belt'. 
But....my belt isn't black.

Would you consider the rank of Shodan-Ho black, or....what would it be if it wasn't?


----------



## Brian S (Nov 9, 2007)

From what I understand a shodan ho is a reccomended blackbelt rank,but not decided. Maybe like a junior blackbelt.

 I never liked the rank,so I don't use it. Either you are a blackbelt or not IMO.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 9, 2007)

Brian S said:


> From what I understand a shodan ho is a reccomended blackbelt rank,but not decided. Maybe like a junior blackbelt.
> 
> I never liked the rank,so I don't use it. Either you are a blackbelt or not IMO.


I think probationary black belt might be a better choice than junior. 

But I agree with you; I personally think that you either passed the test, or you didn't.


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 9, 2007)

In korean arts we have _bodan _which might be similar (ho vs bo??).  Basically it means recommended black belt, in the fact that you are going to be testing for black belt in the next six months or so (at least that is how we use it). Like being recommended for a job promotion.  It is just another belt on the road really. 
maybe your buddies just missed part of the translation... why don't you ask your instructor?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 9, 2007)

To me it sounds like a probationary black belt.  
My suggestion would be to just ask the instructor what it means


----------



## Jai (Nov 9, 2007)

I know of a few systems that use this probation black belt system. Honestly I have never been a fan of it. If a student passes the test, they should be considered a black belt, period. The only exception I could see is the matter of age. I know of some places will even make you test two or three times as a probationary black belt before reaching the true black belt rank, and they charge you upwards of $100 a test, even for these "probation" tests.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Nov 10, 2007)

Shodan-Ho = probabtional black belt.  Many systems are using it now even on Okinawa to weed out those that may not be worthy of an actual shodan.  Its not even a matter of just for kids either on Okinawa its becoming a requirement for adults to go through also.

Is your style Kenshinkan under Fusei Kise?  If so I think I probably get you a definitive answer on the kanji if you can get me a copy of your certificate.


----------



## thesandman (Nov 21, 2007)

My system uses a black belt with a white stripe, we call it "Black Belt Candidate".  It's treated just like any other rank really, though it's obvious focus is purely on Black Belt requirements.  For us, the average students is this rank for about a year.

Black Belt Candidates can also be considered for assistant instructor positions.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Nov 22, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> To me it sounds like a probationary black belt.
> My suggestion would be to just ask the instructor what it means


 

I agree with this.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I think probationary black belt might be a better choice than junior.



This is my understanding too.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Nov 23, 2007)

Our style uses the 'junior black belt' which is given to anyone who is 16 or under and has achieved the rank of black belt, but it is our instructor's belief that those who are under 16 may not be hmmm how not to offend, mentally capable of totally taking on the responsibility of being a full fledged black belt, may sound weird, but it sure does make sense to me!


----------

